# Millionster Beitrag



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2006)

Kaum zu glauben aber wahr:
Im 6. Jahr seines Bestehens kann das Forum vom Anglerboard dank der mehr als fleissigen "Schreibarbeit" der Mitglieder nun seinen offiziellen millionsten Beitrag feiern.

Eigentlich hatten wir den millionste Posting ja schon früher, da aber zum Beispiel das Moderatorenforum oder das Bugforum und weitere nicht mitgezählt werden, haben wir als "offizielles millionstes Posting" das laut dem Counter genommen.

Der genaue Termin des millionsten Postings:
28.01.2006, 11:35 

Das millionste Posting im Forum vom Anglerboard

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Poster Ultimate.

Und wer beim Tippspiel am nächsten dran zu sein glaubt, bitte einfach eine Mail an mich:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

